# How Often Do You Use 4x4?



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

I can plow very easily in 2x4 up to 5-6 inches before i need 4x4.

2500HD pick up ext. cab with just over 1000 pounds of salt in the bed.

The rear locker on my truck helps it a HUGE amount too when in 2x4!!!


----------



## snowdance (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't have a plow on my truck, but I would only use it if I had to.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

This subject has been beaten like a dead horse, and I don't know how or why anyone that has 4wd would bother trying to plow in 2wd. I've tried after all the guys on here say they do it all the time maybe it's the kind/consistency of the snow or something


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1403865 said:


> This subject has been beaten like a dead horse, and I don't know how or why anyone that has 4wd would bother trying to plow in 2wd. I've tried after all the guys on here say they do it all the time maybe it's the kind/consistency of the snow or something


lets beat it some more baby!!! lol  i have yet to touch 4x4, cuz 2x4 has no troubles at all!!!

2x4 saves lottttaaaa money for me!!!! payup


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I run 245 75r16 Skinny tires on the 3/4 tons with around 800-1400 pounds in the back (depending on how much salt is left) and have very little use for 4x4 with events less than 10 inches of dry powder or 5 inches of wet stuff. The half ton runs with 285 75r16 fat boys underneath and 800 lbs in the back and needs 4x4 with anything more than a dusting. 

I think that weight and tire width have a lot to do with weather you can plow in two wheel drive.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I run a dually mason dump with a ton of salt and spreader in the back with skinny tires. I just lock the hubs and only put it in 4wd if I start slipping. I havent had to put it in 4x4 yet. I drove through 8"+. The 3/4 ton without the spreader does need it in deeper snow. It does have around 500lbs of salt in the back for walks.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run 75% time in 2wd I have rear end lock in my 99 F350 5 speed flatbed dually Only lock in 4wd if I need to stack the snow and pushing up windrows in big lots
When I spread salt I dont even lock rear end turn easier unlock


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*2wd*

Heck I drive mine all summer long in 4wd...... lol.....


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

That picture has a lot of truth in it... and yes depends on the tire and snow type. Depending on the truck some dually dump with salt is a monster, 2wd only... 3/4 chevs i run need 4x4 more then not unless its a tight lot then you make 2wd work to prevent binding. Theres no right answer though, you'll know when you need it and when you dont


----------



## dixiejwo (Dec 1, 2011)

FuturePilot-

Come North about an hour to Chardon...we can't even get to the job without hitting 4wd!

Seriously the wet snow that comes off the lake is so slippery and so heavy that I'm usually in 4wd. We don't get a lot of that light powder unless it gets really, really cold.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

dixiejwo;1404040 said:


> FuturePilot-
> 
> Come North about an hour to Chardon...we can't even get to the job without hitting 4wd!
> 
> Seriously the wet snow that comes off the lake is so slippery and so heavy that I'm usually in 4wd. We don't get a lot of that light powder unless it gets really, really cold.


i am advertising farther north each year, it helps so much, so much more snow every little bit farther north!!!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I use it almost all the time while I'm out plowing. 2wd if the roads are clear


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

cubanb343;1404096 said:


> I use it almost all the time while I'm out plowing. 2wd if the roads are clear


I keep my 4x4 on when its snowing and when the roads havent been done. Especially when they are icy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Use it when I need it...... Why is this always a topic?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I never put it in 4wd.... its already there! NP203. Ive locked it in maybe twice when stacking but thats it....easier when its not all binding up.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep my mason dump in 4x4 when i first get to the lots and open them up. once we get to doing cleanup i take it out of 4wd. i really should put more weight in the bed though.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

why is this even a thread? when its winter, its snowy and slippery. use 4wd thats what its there for, when the roads dry up 2wd. seems pretty simple... the fuel you think you're saving by being in 2wd goes out the window when you're spinning your tires every pass. what a waste of time.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1404289 said:


> why is this even a thread? when its winter, its snowy and slippery. use 4wd thats what its there for, when the roads dry up 2wd. seems pretty simple... the fuel you think you're saving by being in 2wd goes out the window when you're spinning your tires every pass. what a waste of time.


Lol... I agree.

Saving fuel? Because 4WD trucks are really good on fuel... as long as they're not in 4WD? :laughing:

I wouldn't bother trying to plow in 2WD... it's senseless. Whether I think the truck would do it or not is irrelevant.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine plows so good in 2x4 there is zero use for 
4x4. N it does save a lot of fuel btw


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

cubicinches;1404416 said:


> Lol... I agree.
> 
> Saving fuel? Because 4WD trucks are really good on fuel... as long as they're not in 4WD? :laughing:
> 
> I wouldn't bother trying to plow in 2WD... it's senseless. Whether I think the truck would do it or not is irrelevant.


Haha yeah, we're plow guys, we haul ass and suck gas. Can't do the first one in 2wd lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

FuturePilot4u;1404424 said:


> Mine plows so good in 2x4 there is zero use for
> 4x4. N it does save a lot of fuel btw


Define a lot....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Lots of factors to consider...truck, weight, tires, location(flat/hills/mountains/gravel/ hard pavement/etc/etc), wet or fluffy snow, I could go on.

Our 1ton dump runs in 2wd most of the time while plowing.....except on heavy snows, or steep terrain (not much of that here in IL). Easier on the drivetrain, tires, and saves a "little" bit of fuel. Seems ignorant to run a truck in 4wd when its not needed? 

We use to run a full size blazer that was setup specifically for snow work. Although we put 3/4 axles under it, upgraded suspension, added weight in rear, etc, etc....it was such a light truck w/ a short wheelbase, it always had to be in 4wd.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

snocrete;1404435 said:


> Lots of factors to consider...truck, weight, tires, location(flat/hills/mountains/gravel/ hard pavement/etc/etc), wet or fluffy snow, I could go on.
> 
> Our 1ton dump runs in 2wd most of the time while plowing.....except on heavy snows, or steep terrain (not much of that here in IL). Easier on the drivetrain, tires, and saves a "little" bit of fuel. Seems ignorant to run a truck in 4wd when its not needed?
> 
> We use to run a full size blazer that was setup specifically for snow work. Although we put 3/4 axles under it, upgraded suspension, added weight in rear, etc, etc....it was such a light truck w/ a short wheelbase, it always had to be in 4wd.


450/550 4500/5500 I can see 1 ton or less seems like a waste of time to not use it


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1404439 said:


> 450/550 4500/5500 I can see 1 ton or less seems like a waste of time to not use it


Do you own a 1ton dump?.........I'm just speaking from first hand experience.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

driving in the snow on the roads in 4x4 has saved me from accidents many times. In 4x4 you always have the option to gun it and steer toward safety.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I always used to run in 4wd. But my father-in-law runs his Tahoe in 2wd unless he absolutely needs 4wd. Granted, we're pretty flat around here, and rarely any big big snows. I spent more time in 2wd last year plowing and found that with some salt in back it really wasn't necessary to have the 4wd locked in most of the time. Made turning a lot more pleasant too.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

snocrete;1404435 said:


> Lots of factors to consider...truck, weight, tires, location(flat/hills/mountains/gravel/ hard pavement/etc/etc), wet or fluffy snow, I could go on.


I don't necessarily disagree with that, and I do understand your point.

My point is this: I don't see the sense in sending a fleet of trucks out, and telling the drivers to individually evaluate sites and conditions each time, to see if they need 4WD. In an effort to save what? Pennies in fuel? Some wear and tear on the drivetrain on a 4WD plow truck?

I own 4WD trucks for one purpose... To plow snow. That being said, We put them in 4WD and we plow... Trucks are much more sure-footed under bad conditions when in 4WD. Time is of the essence when plowing... Personally, I'd just rather have the trucks in 4WD and getting the job done.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

NW Snow Removal;1404447 said:


> In 4x4 you always have the option to gun it and steer toward safety.


Damn finally someone who knows how to actually use 4wd to your advantage.

Although I agree with you, 4wd takes all the challenge out of driving. I use the slipping around to my advantage when plowing. To each their own. If you got it and need it then use it by all means.

You know noone has snow when we're all debating dumb sh!t like this :waving:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cubicinches;1404469 said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with that, and I do understand your point.
> 
> My point is this: I don't see the sense in sending a fleet of trucks out, and telling the drivers to individually evaluate sites and conditions each time, to see if they need 4WD. In an effort to save what? Pennies in fuel? Some wear and tear on the drivetrain on a 4WD plow truck?
> 
> I own 4WD trucks for one purpose... To plow snow. That being said, We put them in 4WD and we plow... Trucks are much more sure-footed under bad conditions when in 4WD. Time is of the essence when plowing... Personally, I'd just rather have the trucks in 4WD and getting the job done.


I dont necessarily disagree with you either, & I understand your point.

I was simply giving 1 example of 1 of our trucks....and in the long run, yes, I think its worth saving the tires/fuel/wear & tear on that particular truck...considering it does not need to be ran in 4wd (most of the time) to efficiently & safely perform its tasks. If a driver cant determine whats safe for himself, other people on the road, and my equipment, then they dont work for me.



496 BB;1404474 said:


> You know noone has snow when we're all debating dumb sh!t like this :waving:


:laughing:


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

I am in the Akron area as well and try to push in 2wd as often as I can but more times than not end up switching to 4wd. I've got about 1,000lbs of weight in the rear distributed 500lbs over the axle and 500lbs.behind the axle and unless I am on flat ground that is down to pavement, I generally spin. I run Michellin MTX tires, at 80psi in the from and 70-75psi in the rear.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

For me it depends on the conditions as stated above. I generally don't use it about half the time, mostly because I'm constantly making very sharp turns on clean(er) pavement, I also go out on the street often to shoot from an exit into another entrance ( don't like piles out by the road). I do usually keep my hubs locked though...Monday I was climbing a 1.5 mile long 70% incline, traffic was moving steady until we got blasted w/ a snow squall...almost instantly the road glazed over, cars & trucks ahead and behind me were fish tailing almost sideways. A semi near the top was stuck, which caused a big problem for everyone else who were already struggling to make the climb. I locked it in & was able to weave in and out for the last half...I looked in my rear view mirror after I made it up, several cars were into the curb sideways. I would have been right there w/ them had the hubs not been turned and I had 1.5 ton of salt in the back.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

coldcoffee;1404503 said:


> For me it depends on the conditions as stated above. I generally don't use it about half the time, mostly because I'm constantly making very sharp turns on clean(er) pavement, I also go out on the street often to shoot from an exit into another entrance ( don't like piles out by the road). I do usually keep my hubs locked though...Monday I was climbing a 1.5 mile long 70% incline, traffic was moving steady until we got blasted w/ a snow squall...almost instantly the road glazed over, cars & trucks ahead and behind me were fish tailing almost sideways. A semi near the top was stuck, which caused a big problem for everyone else who were already struggling to make the climb. I locked it in & was able to weave in and out for the last half...I looked in my rear view mirror after I made it up, several cars were into the curb sideways. I would have been right there w/ them had the hubs not been turned and I had 1.5 ton of salt in the back.


I thought American Roads could only have a maximum grade of like 6% in the continental US and 12% in Alaska?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

TatraFan;1404509 said:


> I thought American Roads could only have a maximum grade of like 6% in the continental US and 12% in Alaska?


Looks like I'm off on that figure...didn't have my transit with me. We do have roads much steeper than 12% in Ohio that I won't even consider driving when snow covered.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1403865 said:


> This subject has been beaten like a dead horse, and I don't know how or why anyone that has 4wd would bother trying to plow in 2wd. I've tried after all the guys on here say they do it all the time maybe it's the kind/consistency of the snow or something





BOSS LAWN;1404118 said:


> I keep my 4x4 on when its snowing and when the roads havent been done. Especially when they are icy.





H&HPropertyMait;1404289 said:


> why is this even a thread? when its winter, its snowy and slippery. use 4wd thats what its there for, when the roads dry up 2wd. seems pretty simple... the fuel you think you're saving by being in 2wd goes out the window when you're spinning your tires every pass. what a waste of time.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

I need a winch to pull my truck up some of the slopes I plow.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

coldcoffee;1404553 said:


> Looks like I'm off on that figure...didn't have my transit with me. We do have roads much steeper than 12% in Ohio that I won't even consider driving when snow covered.


That's impressive.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

If its snowing, its in 4 wheel drive, not only makes ease of the plowing portion, but I like the handling when flying around from job to job in a snow storm. I dont lock the axles however unless I really need to.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

dfd9;1404584 said:


> On the tree at the top of the hill. Duh


Oh I was hoping you had some elaborate cable car like method rigged up-- I'm so disappointed in your pedestrian step up.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

we need some snow....


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

FordFisherman;1404596 said:


> we need some snow....


No sh!t. Next topic....what seat do you sit in when you plow?


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

2 wheel in the dumps most of the time 4 wheel in the pickups most of the time, i know one thing running from site to site 2 wheel definitely saves on fuel. up here in the hills of NH 4x4 is a must i dont care how much weight you are hauling. i use 4 low in 2 steep drives something like 500 feet of elevation difference in less than 1/8 mile take that  :0


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

too much bickering for me im going to bed long day of chopping wood for me i wish pine saw logs were paying more money at the mills.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

unless there is pavement between jobs, im always in 4 wheel. blew my tcase last year and did 2 small storms in 2 wheel (only did ok because of new tires, locker and 1 ton of salt) plenty of times i wanted 4 wheel. is it always needed, no but sure is nice to have FULL CONTROL OF MY TRUCK, saved my ass plenty of times. i didnt notice any change in gas usage, but you can keep telling yourself there is if it makes you feel better. and thanks for another reason for me not to go to Ohio


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dfd9;1404564 said:



> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> I need a winch to pull my truck up some of the slopes I plow.


That's nothing. Some of the places I plow are so steep the snow doesn't even stick.



coldcoffee;1404662 said:


> I don't know, but I'm pretty sure all of worlds problems w/ winches was covered in this thread:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98297&highlight=connor+winch


funny how we all use the same key words to find that thread.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

2COR517;1405353 said:


> funny how we all use the same key words to find that thread.


Just a mere coincidence, I'm sure.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

gunsworth;1404706 said:


> and thanks for another reason for me not to go to Ohio


It's actually quite beautiful in the summer...but I don't think we have anything as impressive as Northern I-75...ba-bump.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1405353 said:


> That's nothing. Some of the places I plow are so steep the snow doesn't even stick.


Duuuuude Thumbs Up


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

4wd all the time if plowing because when it snows here it its usually sleet/white cement on top of ice.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

U all crack me up  n the comment about ohio- this place is a dump, go far away fast as possible


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

NW Snow Removal;1404447 said:


> driving in the snow on the roads in 4x4 has saved me from accidents many times. In 4x4 you always have the option to gun it and steer toward safety.


Ohh I am one of those people that thought 4x4 made you stop faster


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

But if you had this you wouldn't need 4x4 although I don't think it would work w/o 4x....










The mods will put this in off topic soon as I straying pretty far, but I'm bored.


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

ive been plowing for ten years with the same truck and keep it in 4wd at all times. Doesnt make sense to take it out to try and save gas, thats the dumbest thing i ever heard of, im out tring to make a living im not worried about saving ten cents on a driveway by using 2wd, spinning my tires, getting stuck, not pushing my pile up far enough or whatever. Ive used 4wd on dry sections of road also for a mile or so, doesnt make sense to keep on turning it off and on, seems like that would cause more wear than anything.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

snowbelt5;1406371 said:


> ive been plowing for ten years with the same truck and keep it in 4wd at all times. Doesnt make sense to take it out to try and save gas, thats the dumbest thing i ever heard of, im out tring to make a living im not worried about saving ten cents on a driveway by using 2wd, spinning my tires, getting stuck, not pushing my pile up far enough or whatever. Ive used 4wd on dry sections of road also for a mile or so, doesnt make sense to keep on turning it off and on, seems like that would cause more wear than anything.


Do you wear work boots to the beach too? I've been in plenty of situations where it's not necessary to lock in 4wd. If road conditions call for it (even the slightest bit), trust me, I use it. If there's any danger of slipping or getting stuck when pushing snow, I use it. However, especially for the snow we get here, a lot of the time it's simply not necessary. Great thing is 4wd drive can be turned on and off, so if you like it, feel more comfortable, believe it's better, whatever, use it. I don't leave it off to save gas, I get tired of the truck bucking when I'm turning.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I use it when I need it. This last storm my new truck did not have it news goodyear duratracs on it yet and he had to keep it in 4X4 alot of the time. I did not put my truck in 4x4 once until i got to a few residentials. The truck is easier to manuever and saves a little gas. If you have proper weight in the bed of the truck and good snow tires you dont need it, but it is nice to know you have it when you do IMO>


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a 1 ton dually dump. I always run 1000 pds or more of salt on the back. I only run 4WD when I need it. If I have to stack or push really heavy snow, I use it. I have driveways that are sloped. I use it there too. I do NOT run it between jobs, flat driveways or parking lots. My mechanic told me not to use it unless I have too? He said that the transfer cases are not designed to be run all the time and that if you run it on dry surfaces or places that do not allow some wheel slip, you are putting a serious strain on the entire drive train.

Everyone here has their opinions, and that is fine. I will stick to what has worked for me. I used to 4 wheel as a hobby for a few years back in the 80's. I had a 74 Chevy Blazer with the Dana front end in it. The chain in the transfer case is the weakest point of the link. Granted, we beat the crap out of these trucks, but the unit we replaced the most was the chain in the transfer case. The next to most replaced were the U joints of course. Not being an expert, I can only guess that my 94GMC dump has an NP241 transfer case with a chain providing power to the front drive shaft? If so, these units are really not that heavy duty. I would love to put an NP 205 (gear drive, no chain!) in it, but I have no clue if it will fit or not?

The best part of all this is that 3 of the major OEM's used the same transfer case, so when someone says that his Chevy is better than a Ford, it makes me laugh!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

superdog1;1406537 said:


> I've got a 1 ton dually dump. I always run 1000 pds or more of salt on the back. I only run 4WD when I need it. If I have to stack or push really heavy snow, I use it. I have driveways that are sloped. I use it there too. I do NOT run it between jobs, flat driveways or parking lots. My mechanic told me not to use it unless I have too? He said that the transfer cases are not designed to be run all the time and that if you run it on dry surfaces or places that do not allow some wheel slip, you are putting a serious strain on the entire drive train.
> 
> Everyone here has their opinions, and that is fine. I will stick to what has worked for me. I used to 4 wheel as a hobby for a few years back in the 80's. I had a 74 Chevy Blazer with the Dana front end in it. The chain in the transfer case is the weakest point of the link. Granted, we beat the crap out of these trucks, but the unit we replaced the most was the chain in the transfer case. The next to most replaced were the U joints of course. Not being an expert, I can only guess that my 94GMC dump has an NP241 transfer case with a chain providing power to the front drive shaft? If so, these units are really not that heavy duty. I would love to put an NP 205 (gear drive, no chain!) in it, but I have no clue if it will fit or not?
> 
> The best part of all this is that 3 of the major OEM's used the same transfer case, so when someone says that his Chevy is better than a Ford, it makes me laugh!


Its called "Part Time 4x4" for that reason, t-case isnt designed to be a full time thing.


----------



## plow_guy77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I drive a 03 GMC Sierra 2500HD 6.6L diesel and I've tried it both ways and noticed it makes very little difference on fuel consumption. I personally like plowing in 4wd even when I;ve got about a tone of salt in the back.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I only use it when i need it, I prefer to use 2wd but its nice to have 4wd when you need it!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1404289 said:


> why is this even a thread? when its winter, its snowy and slippery. use 4wd thats what its there for, when the roads dry up 2wd. seems pretty simple... the fuel you think you're saving by being in 2wd goes out the window when you're spinning your tires every pass. what a waste of time.


Ding! Ding! I think we have a winner! Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I keep it in 4x4 while I'm at accts plowing, but when I'm driving from one acct to the next I put it in 2x4


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

First snow fall I'm in it for the year?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

All depends where, large parking lots done with my 08 Dodge with v plow and sander, I will plow in 2wd when Im doing long passes and windrowing off to theside. Dont like the 4x4 hop in the front end when I turn tight and rip around for another "bombing run " at the snow. 4x4 for cottage roads H or L range. 4x4 when conditions warrant.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Apparently nobody has plowed loading dock with incline in 2WD.. I call B.S. on everyone who says they never use 4x4 plowing unless your tires have chains or spikes.
Or if your using 1-2 ton truck with thousands of pounds in bed..


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Turf Commando;1419591 said:


> Apparently nobody has plowed loading dock with incline in 2WD.. I call B.S. on everyone who says they never use 4x4 plowing unless your tires have chains or spikes.
> Or if your using 1-2 ton truck with thousands of pounds in bed..


Just did it last weekend. Five single lane loading docks, couple hundred pounds of salt in the back. Not a serious snow, just a couple inches. No issues, didn't put in 4x4 at all this time out. I sure don't claim to NEVER use it, only when needed.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

plow mostly in 2wd 4wd there if its needed all on the driver


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Turf Commando;1419591 said:


> Apparently nobody has plowed loading dock with incline in 2WD.. I call B.S. on everyone who says they never use 4x4 plowing unless your tires have chains or spikes.
> Or if your using 1-2 ton truck with thousands of pounds in bed..


I do loading docks in 2wd I use a F350 ford no chain or ice studs but do have rear end lock
All loading docks I have I push across the docks not often have push it up the incline
I'll lock mine in only when break traction on rear or trying stack the snow
Now If I driving down the road I'll lock it in with out the rear end lock


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

In the last 15 years that I have plowed it's always been 4wd.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Limited slip rear vs lock is different, but if your spinning your not going anywhere.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I love this topic . I use 4wd when plowing 99.99% of the time. The other .01% is the delay the push button 4wd has :laughing:. Unless you're plowing in tight circles why not just use the 4wd? Not only that but my truck doesn't move unless it is 4wd anyways. This goes for the Dodge, '99 chev and newer chev's and the f350 srw and f550 I have used in the past.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

if its slippery then you need 4 wheel to help out


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I just get annoyed when people misinform others, saying they move mountains in 2WD... Simply not accurate..!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Not only do I never use 4wd...I don't even use 2wd. I remove the rear drive shaft and unlock one of my front hubs, then engage 4x4. I'm left with 1 drive wheel. I rotate my tires counterclockwise after each weekday storm, clockwise on every other storm over 6". I have the original tires on my 96 F250 because of this. I plow all large commercial Fedex buildings each consisting of 75 loading docks of which I have never gotten stuck and don't use salt. I don't have to put weight in the bed and due to the driveshaft being removed, and no extra weight I average 19mpg while plowing. 
Been running like this for 15 years and average $193.50/hour NET! Not bad huh? BTW, I'm 17yrs old and have 8 subs, 2 CAT wheel loaders with 24' boxes, 7 skids, and a municipal blower on my dump for a small international airport we maintain. 

...Plowsite ain't got s-hit on me!!!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Raymond S.;1422466 said:


> Not only do I never use 4wd...I don't even use 2wd. I remove the rear drive shaft and unlock one of my front hubs, then engage 4x4. I'm left with 1 drive wheel. I rotate my tires counterclockwise after each weekday storm, clockwise on every other storm over 6". I have the original tires on my 96 F250 because of this. I plow all large commercial Fedex buildings each consisting of 75 loading docks of which I have never gotten stuck and don't use salt. I don't have to put weight in the bed and due to the driveshaft being removed, and no extra weight I average 19mpg while plowing.
> Been running like this for 15 years and average $193.50/hour NET! Not bad huh? BTW, I'm 17yrs old and have 8 subs, 2 CAT wheel loaders with 24' boxes, 7 skids, and a municipal blower on my dump for a small international airport we maintain.
> 
> ...Plowsite ain't got s-hit on me!!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice post, I like you.

So for those who say it's hard on drivetrain etc, I have been trying 2WD on cleanups a couple times this week, and the problem I run into is I'll start spinning on ice\hardpack and then next thing hit dry pavement, are you telling me that doesn't stress u-joints\CV joints\driveshaft\tranny\transfer case\etc?

Seriously, I've tried it. It doesn't work for me. But I'm only plowing a couple inches or so, maybe if I tried to move a mountain it would work better for me.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

I run in 4x4 all summer long ,it keeps tires wearing evenly......


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i run in 2wd 90+% of the time if you have good tires, the proper amount of weight in the truck. it plows fine in 2wd! i don't have any tire spin at all unless I'm on pure ice. i run 245/75r16 studded on my 3/4 chevy with about 2k on it and if its bad enough i need 4wd i just take the 5 min and chain up,my 1 ton psd SRW i run general grabber at2 and 2k in the bed,my 1ton drw psd i run bfg rugged trails on wit prob about 3k in the bed. 4x4 is over rated. i know guys around here that had f super dutys like 450 and 550 of today that were only 2wd and never had a prob.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Never.....


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Turf Commando;1422440 said:


> I just get annoyed when people misinform others, saying they move mountains in 2WD... Simply not accurate..!


Are you serious?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread needs to be burned lol


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

or bumped......


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I always plow in 4 x 4 wheel drive. never 2 x 4.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I plowed in 2WD a bunch this winter............................but the trucks I was using didn't have 4WD. Well, 1 did, but I never needed it.

However, the trucks that I plowed with that had 4WD, it was used every time.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

If my tires start to slip or spin at all, - then 4WD almost 100%


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

One wheel drive at all times.Side car has a salt spreader insert that i take off in the off season.Have to use bagged though,kills me to leave all that money on the table!But I only go through 2 tons per event.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I am a one man show.So when plowing during the nite when any possible help is asleep I will plow lots in 2wd especially when stacking and pushing snow over curb areas or any place I could get stuck. You think this is silly ? Well here is my reason.Since I am only a man man show and if I get into a bind in a snow bank I can usually get out by putting it in 4wd.If I plowed in tough areas in 4wd now I am stuck since I would not start spinning until really in deep ****.In 2wd you wil start spinning alot sooner and know it is time to back off.Just my opinion which works for me.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i plow only in 4low, otherwise she stays in 4high all winter. our roads are not salted or treated in any way so they are glare ice/snow pack. hell my daily drivers stay locked in 4x4 all winter(october-april)

last season i busted a stub shaft on the left side, this was in the middle of a 12" storm, i could not even get out of my own driveway with the plow on(large driveway with a large hill) even with 600lbs in the bed and no plow on i had a hell of a time getting the truck 6 miles to my mechanic. front end kept locking up when braking and understeering like crazy. never had those issues when running in 4x4. turned out the stub shaft had a old crack in it(rust on the inside of the breaking point) who knows how long it was there in the last 12 years my truck has plowed in 4low.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I lock my hubs before I leave the driveway. Normally put it in 4x4 and leave it there the first time I spin tires. I would get way too damn irritated if I was spinning my tires every pass.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

4x4 broke last year. went all year in 2x4


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

milkie62;1632341 said:


> I am a one man show.So when plowing during the nite when any possible help is asleep I will plow lots in 2wd especially when stacking and pushing snow over curb areas or any place I could get stuck. You think this is silly ? Well here is my reason.Since I am only a man man show and if I get into a bind in a snow bank I can usually get out by putting it in 4wd.If I plowed in tough areas in 4wd now I am stuck since I would not start spinning until really in deep ****.In 2wd you wil start spinning alot sooner and know it is time to back off.Just my opinion which works for me.


needing more momentum in 2x4 pushes you further and kind negates what you would have missed not using 4x4


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1639620 said:


> 4x4 broke last year. went all year in 2x4


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I saw you replied and I knew that was coming.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Triton2286;1639674 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I saw you replied and I knew that was coming.


I wonder if it was pressure treated


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

if my intermediate shaft was pressure treated?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1639689 said:


> if my intermediate shaft was pressure treated?


4x4! get it. Some people believe that front wheel drive is better in the snow. You can drive in reverse and get the same benefits!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

leigh;1639693 said:


> 4x4! get it. Some people believe that front wheel drive is better in the snow. You can drive in reverse and get the same benefits!


there is truth to the front wheel drive thing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Its to early to bump up my deleted post count.:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1639718 said:


> Its to early to bump up my deleted post count.:laughing:


Preseason deletes are on sale the month....

I picked up a few since April, this might be another.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I was going to comment but I decided not to.


Oh, wait....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

xgiovannix12;1639687 said:


> I wonder if it was pressure treated


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think a few people have spent a little to much time in the sun the past few days.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ya think.........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

grandview;1639763 said:


>


LOl grandview



cet;1639766 said:


> I think a few people have spent a little to much time in the sun the past few days.


Yep



1olddogtwo;1639769 said:


> Ya think.........


Im ready


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

funny joke. tho. there are plenty of wooden plows that work great for home use


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1639785 said:


> funny joke. tho. there are plenty of wooden plows that work great for home use


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

they make them in VEE plows too


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they put a lot of work into those.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Even comes in a v plow version.


----------

